# Exceptional Skills Permit



## Karin408 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,



I’m staying in South Africa since 2008 on a Volunteer permit / visitors permit. This runs out at the end of the year.
Since I now have job offer I would like to request an exceptional skills permit. For this, I need a letter of recommendation from different government departments which confirm my exceptional skills. Has someone made experience in the application for this visa? Or can someone tell what must be exactly in this letter of recommendation?

Thank you in advance for your contributions


Karin


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Karin408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exceptional skills work permit


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Beware of SAQA who are extremely difficult!


----------



## Karin408 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Johanna for the link. Do you have personal experience in applying for this permit? I'm aware of the documents I need. Especially the Recommendation letter is giving me problems as I heard the wording is very important.
Thanks, Karin


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Karin408 said:


> Thank you Johanna for the link. Do you have personal experience in applying for this permit? I'm aware of the documents I need. Especially the Recommendation letter is giving me problems as I heard the wording is very important.
> Thanks, Karin


Hi Karin
I have dual citizenship (SA and UK) - was born in SA and was recruited to work in the UK.
Sorry cannot help you any further...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Karin,

FWIW, SAQA are ONLY interested in academic qualifications.

My wife & I have several special skills that are in demand here in RSA.

She has something like 25 years experience of running & being a theatre sister in the cardio thoracic unit of Guy's hospital in London, was part of the team that pioneered hole in the heart surgery including on unborn babies and also has surgical procedures named after her.

I have something like 25 years experience of ground handling of (heavy) commercial aircraft and also aviation related anti terrorism programmes and the local airport is desperate to use my skills.

Despite that and despite living here for 10 years and owning (not on a bond) a house on one of the most secure golf estates in the lowveld, they wouldn't even consider our application and consequently we leave for Europe in 5 weeks time.

I hope you have more luck than we did.......


----------



## Karin408 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi travelling-man,

thanks so much for sharing your experience. I got advised by an Immigration Service to apply for this Permit. They offered their help, but they charge horrific fees. Now I want to make myself a picture and try to find out how realistic this permit really is for me, before spending a lot of money. 

Karin


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Karin,

You can phone them to discuss a possible application.... 'Fraid I don't have their number now but I'm sure you'll find it on the net.

They are very focused on degrees only though.


----------



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am currently applying for my relatives visa and initially I was going to go without a work endorsement. However I am a qualified primary school teacher here in the UK and now thinking about adding either the exceptional skills work permit or quota work permit as it looks like I don't have to have a specific job offer for this. Does anyone know if this is true, or where I can find out more information?

Thanks
Mich81


----------



## Karin408 (Aug 12, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Karin,
> 
> You can phone them to discuss a possible application.... 'Fraid I don't have their number now but I'm sure you'll find it on the net.
> 
> They are very focused on degrees only though.


Hi there,

it's been a while that we discussed the exceptional skills permit issue. Against all odds I received it last week (after a waiting period of "just" 4 months), it is valid for three years and it allows me to work wherever I want  It was a difficult and exhausting process, I handed in around 200 pages!!! 
I hired a Immigration Agent in Port Elizabeth which was quite expensive but at the end of the days it was worth it! All in all I spend R8000,00 (including sworn translations, Home Affairs fee, etc...) And I'm sure the fact that I hire the Agent made the application successful, she put her letterhead and a letter of recommendation on top of all my documents. 
I'm so relieved.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulation, Karin!


----------



## JW1983 (Jan 16, 2013)

*What company in Port Elizabeth helped you?*



Karin408 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> it's been a while that we discussed the exceptional skills permit issue. Against all odds I received it last week (after a waiting period of "just" 4 months), it is valid for three years and it allows me to work wherever I want  It was a difficult and exhausting process, I handed in around 200 pages!!!
> I hired a Immigration Agent in Port Elizabeth which was quite expensive but at the end of the days it was worth it! All in all I spend R8000,00 (including sworn translations, Home Affairs fee, etc...) And I'm sure the fact that I hire the Agent made the application successful, she put her letterhead and a letter of recommendation on top of all my documents.
> I'm so relieved.


Hi Karin, I was wondering what company you worked with in Port Elizabeth that was so helpful? Also if you didn't mind could you share a little about what qualifications might have helped you qualify? 

Also was it easy getting work afterward?

Thank you for any help in advance 

JW


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Karin

I would love to get the details too. I may just be able to apply through your agent


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Karin

Well done, sounds like you got sorted out. Let me know if you still have any questions, and I will try to answer them here.


----------



## Hankk (Jul 11, 2013)

*My experience...*

Old thread, but I thought I'd post my experience. I have a PhD and found myself wanting to work in South Africa. I applied for the Exceptional Skills visa in February, and received it in July. (The date on the permit says it was ready much earlier than that, but every time I called Home Affairs they told me they were still 'processing' it. I called them at least a dozen times for updates on my status, until one person found out that my case had been finalized.)

RSA does have a shortage of scientists and academics, so I thought my odds would be good. My application was about 100 pages, including:

o The necessary medical forms (chest x-ray, etc).

o A letter from me. 3 pages, I just told them that I had considered teaching at a few different universities, and had given several talks in RSA already at schools, etc. I had been pretty involved here while on my tourist visa.

o Four letters of support -- two from RSA, and two from the US, all from academics. I do have a PhD which is somewhat rare here but beyond that my qualifications are not extraordinary.

o A stack of papers I'd published. I just printed out enough until my application looked thick enough for me to appear legit. 

o Photo.

o Copy of my passport.

Just before applying I had talked with an immigration lawyer in Pretoria who offered to do my application for me. But the rules and requirements are pretty clear, and I didn't think it was going to be worth the R9500 she wanted. The application itself cost R1500.

I'd overstayed my tourist visa and paid a fine for doing so. I have heard that once you pay the fine it's not held against you; it didn't seem to affect my case.

The permit I received is valid for five years (I asked for three).

-Hankk


----------



## galenes (Sep 12, 2013)

Hankk said:


> Old thread, but I thought I'd post my experience. I have a PhD and found myself wanting to work in South Africa. I applied for the Exceptional Skills visa in February, and received it in July. (The date on the permit says it was ready much earlier than that, but every time I called Home Affairs they told me they were still 'processing' it. I called them at least a dozen times for updates on my status, until one person found out that my case had been finalized.)
> 
> RSA does have a shortage of scientists and academics, so I thought my odds would be good. My application was about 100 pages, including:
> 
> ...


Hi Hankk, That's really interesting.

Out of interest, in what field is your PhD?


----------



## Hankk (Jul 11, 2013)

galenes said:


> Hi Hankk, That's really interesting.
> 
> Out of interest, in what field is your PhD?


Hi Galenes -- I have a PhD in astronomy. I think that being in the sciences helped me for for sure -- there is a shortage of scientists here, and astronomy in particular is one field that SA has been trying to build up.

Although I went with the Exceptional Skills permit, I've since learned more about the quota-based work permits, and I suspect I could have gotten one of those more easily (i.e., similar application, a bit less paperwork, and a lower bar). For instance, there is a set annual quota for work permits for foreign Astronomers and Astrophysicists in SA, and it's absurdly high: 400 people/year. I doubt there are more than 10 or 20 foreign astronomers working here in the country.

There are specific limits for a wide range of jobs: Civil Engineers (1000), Economists (500), Math and Science teachers (2000), IT support (500), Jewelry Designers (250), etc, etc. It'd be worth checking these out; I suspect that many categories don't come anywhere near their annual quota. 

You can find the full list by searching for "quota and work permits for foreigners with scarce and critical skills" (sorry, the forum won't let me post a URL).

-Hankk


----------



## galenes (Sep 12, 2013)

Hankk said:


> Hi Galenes -- I have a PhD in astronomy. I think that being in the sciences helped me for for sure -- there is a shortage of scientists here, and astronomy in particular is one field that SA has been trying to build up.
> 
> Although I went with the Exceptional Skills permit, I've since learned more about the quota-based work permits, and I suspect I could have gotten one of those more easily (i.e., similar application, a bit less paperwork, and a lower bar). For instance, there is a set annual quota for work permits for foreign Astronomers and Astrophysicists in SA, and it's absurdly high: 400 people/year. I doubt there are more than 10 or 20 foreign astronomers working here in the country.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hankk!

It makes sense with the SKA.

Just one other question which you may be able to answer, on the HA website it states that the permit may be extended to the spouse of the main permit holder. Do you know if this would allow the spouse to obtain meaningful work in SA or would it just be an extended visitors visa?

I ask because it's my partner who has the PhD + academic experience, albeit in a humanities subject, but I also couldn't live long term in SA unless I could work in my profession which is urban planning. Unfortunately urban planners aren't on the scarce and critical skills list so I'd need to get a work permit by some other means.


----------



## Hankk (Jul 11, 2013)

galenes said:


> Thanks Hankk!
> 
> Just one other question which you may be able to answer, on the HA website it states that the permit may be extended to the spouse of the main permit holder. Do you know if this would allow the spouse to obtain meaningful work in SA or would it just be an extended visitors visa?


Hi Galenes --

There's an FAQ on the HA web page which says something about this:

"Q: If I came to RSA on a quota work permit, am I allowed to bring my family?

A: One is allowed to bring his/her family but the family members still need to apply for temporary residency permits."

So it looks unfortunately like spouses can get residency but not work permits  I do know someone here who is in that circumstance.

One thing worth mentioning though is that spouses of people on diplomatic work can often get work permits. (For Americans in SA this wasn't the case but the SA government just changed their policy in the last few months -- I don't know how it works for other countries. The key phrase is 'de facto reciprocal work agreement.') If your spouse could get employment with an embassy or other foreign gov't org, then it might get you a work permit.

Good luck!

-Hankk


----------



## galenes (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Hankk, thanks for the info.

It's the Exceptional Skills work permit page which suggests it will be extended to spouse - I know that the other work permits aren't, which is why I was hoping he could apply for this type of permit.

Thanks for the info on the diplomatic visas, though I know for certain it's not something he would do - The move to SA is a career move only and we are not doing it because we both want to live there regardless of the career cost - I'm sure you as a scientist understand that


----------



## Hankk (Jul 11, 2013)

Ahh, I do see that part about extending to spouses on the Exceptional Skills page. Cool -- good to know -- though it's admittedly vague. I hope that might work out for you!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, with any permit, if your spouse accompanies you, he or she can only apply for that exact permit: Accompanying Spousal Permit, a type of Relative's permit, which only allows him or her to live in SA. Not to work, study, open a business, etc. To do those things, he or she will have to reapply in their own right.

However, with an Exceptional Skills Work Permit, you can apply for Permanent Residency immediately, and thereafter your spouse can apply for a Spousal Permit/Life Partner Permit, with which it is far easier to change to a working, studying or business opening type of permit.


----------



## galenes (Sep 12, 2013)

That's interesting. I've been looking around and found this "Members of the exceptional skills work permit holder’s immediate family determined by the Director-General of the Department of Home Affairs under the circumstances or as may be prescribed, may also be issued with exceptional skills work permits"

in a document (German SA embassy by the looks of it) which I can't link as I've not posted enough times yet.


----------

